

Learn new words and shorten URLs at the same time... - jamesotron
http://s.mashd.cc/

======
techiferous
Interesting and fun.

You get to see the words before you enter the URL, which gives you some choice
in matching up words to URLs. I also noticed that it lets you add the same URL
twice:

<http://s.mashd.cc/nonsubstantiality>

<http://s.mashd.cc/mispage>

~~~
jamesotron
Yes, it lets you use the same URL twice - bit.ly does the same. Potentially
different people want to share the same link and see their own stats:

<http://s.mashd.cc/stats/nonsubstantiality> <http://s.mashd.cc/stats/mispage>

...although I see I have a but with the impact calculation :)

------
memetichazard
What will happen when it eventually runs out of words? Or will the links
expire after a certain amount of time?

~~~
jamesotron
there are ~230k words. once it runs out will start randomly hyphenating two
words togther. in the mean time I'm looking at using wordnik's API for word
selection - apparently they have ~4M.

